
Show HN: Present – A terminal presentation tool with colors and effects - vortex_ape
https://github.com/vinayak-mehta/present
======
amrrs
That's a very nice tool! I think it should really make it easy for programmers
to make presentations with inline code blocks. `reveal.js` is really a
blessing in that regards!

